# I seem to be leaning to one side?!



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, I had a year long break from training, and I got back to riding about 2 months ago.
I'm preparing for an endurance race in March/April, but as I kept riding I noticed my right leg was very stiff after every ride. I then asked my trainer to take photos, and noticed my left stirrup was longer than my right in a lot of the photos (The stirrups were the same length) I'm wondering if my legs are different lengths, or maybe I'm putting too much weight to one side. 

I've tried to change that as I ride but I feel like I should be doing focused exercises to improve this issue rather than try and focus on that while also following the training program. I should also say I am riding a relatively green horse who's very lively, and is known to act up sometimes. (Young arabian, I love them!)

Does anyone have any suggestions about exercises I can try?

Thanks!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

No stirrups? It'll tell you about your imbalance because you'll be sliding off...


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Are the two stirrup sides just in the same holes, or actually the same length?
Very often, the stirrup leathers on the left side, where you mount, get stretched, so must be adjusted by actually length and not the number of holes
I would check that to start, versus your legs being a different length.
If that checks out, then time to look at your riding position.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Just adjusting how you sit and doing little bits of stretching while you walk and go about your day can make a big difference. When I came back to riding after fifteen years off (!!!) I had some pretty major crookedness. My torso was twisted to the right, my left shoulder was too high and too far forward, and I would collapse my right side in the saddle. And yet to me that all felt "straight." So, in between rides, I would work on pushing my body the opposite way, exaggerating it at first, until it became habit and felt more natural to carry myself in a way that compensates. Eventually I stopped having to try, and now I'm much straighter in the saddle (though I tend to revert if I get anxious).

Can you ask your trainer to call out to you when she sees you get crooked anywhere during your lessons? That would tell you what parts of your body you need to start habitually doing the opposite with.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It could also be your spine is crooked. I argued with my friends for years that I do not sit crooked on my horses ---- then I saw pictures.

I have trauma to my back that goes back to my first accident when I was 12. If you have had any sort of back injuries, that might also be something to consider

Your horse can learn to compensate, as long as you aren't showing and posture is critical


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, riders do compensate if they have a pain issue. I rode crooked for quite a few years, before knee replacements, favoring whatever knee hurt worse on any given day. When I showed, I had to take double dose of motrin (yes, i Know how bad that was for my gut), so I could ride correctly.
I still wonder though, if both stirrups are really the same length, and not just stirrup leathers in the same hole, as it is the OP's right leg which gets sore, and which goes with the stirrup leathers stretched on the left side one mounts from,over time side, thus causing her to put more pressure on her right leg.I would measure the actual lengths of both stirrup leathers, and perhaps, if not really even, letting the right one out a bit will help.
It would be the place I would start, and then check rider posture, etc.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you ride other horses and in other saddles? Try riding a different horse and see if you have the same issue.
Saddles can be unevenly flocked or even twisted. Sometimes it is from people mounting from one side and never having the saddle reflocked or checked.









Another issue is that many horses have uneven shoulders and the shoulder muscle can be larger on one side, making one side of the saddle drop lower. This is a very common reason for riders to sit unevenly in the saddle.
This can be seen if you stand on something and look down at your horse's shoulders from behind.


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

OMG I noticed this when I was riding at another barn. Even got to the point where the instructor had me take my legs out and see if the stirrups reached the same spot on my legs ( though, wouldn't account for if one was stretched). It was annoying- I'd always loose a stirrup or it would be bouncy on the outside leg- didn't matter what direction I was going. Yes, I was leaning- leaning towards the inside, thus making me loose my outside stirrup.

For my situation- I just had to focus on not leaning in. It was hard since I didn't feel I was doing it and it wasn't because I was stiff or pain since I did it both directions equally. I never have this issue with my own horse, but had the issue with a few of the horses at this place.

I'd definatly see if your trainer can call when she see's you leaning- then you can focus on if a leg feels different/if you are shifted in a saddle or something- that is what my trainer did and once she stated she sees me leaning in, I could kind of tell and therefore adjust myself ( but honeslty, I tell most by if the outside stirrup is bouncy) The other tips others posted are good- like checking the saddle and the horses shoulder muscles and ect.


----------



## Kristopher (Jan 30, 2018)

I checked out one photo that you have in your album. Not 100% sure but looks like your stirrups might be a little long. Which can make it hard to adjust your self. Try riding with more bend in your knees. Just a thought. Hard to know without seeing when I comes to riding. And I agree with riding bareback for a little to acquire a really good seat. Make sure your back is straight and your an active rider not just a passenger. Not sure if that is any help 👀


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

When I notice that I am sitting crooked in the saddle I know it's time to visit the chiropractor. It always fixes it.


----------

